
GM’s self-driving Chevy Bolts will roam New York City streets in 2018 - jonbaer
https://www.recode.net/2017/10/17/16484818/general-motors-gm-self-driving-autonomous-cars-nyc
======
hrvoje_p
I wonder how it will work in the crazy traffic there.

